# night sights



## ctarborist (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a CZ P-01 and really love it. Fits my hand perfect, shoots flawless (2000 rounds or so) and is accurate. Probably could stand trigger work a little, but I'm green enough not to be sure. But the factory night sights are nothing to write home about. I later got a sig 220 with night sights and that showed me the difference, and what good night sights are. The sig babies glow back at you from the closet - real nice. My question, anyone have suggestions what replacement sights to get for the CZ?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest _against_ night sights!
At any distance at which you feel truly confident shooting at night, glow-in-the-dark sights will serve you no better than will ordinary, black (invisible at night) sights.
If you can see your night sights, you can't see your target as well as you should. The sight glow interferes with seeing a target in the dark. Further, if it's so dark that you can't see your target, you shouldn't shoot.
After the appropriate practice time, your "muscle memory" should allow you to place quite accurate hits on a target that's seven yards away without using your sights at all. In the dark, shooting at distances past seven yards is more a "crap shoot" than it is an exercise in marksmanship.
No gadget, including night sights, will remove from you the necessity of putting in lots of dry-fire and shooting practice. If you practice as you should, and as much as you should, you will find that you don't need glow-in-the-dark sights.


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I suggest _against_ night sights!
> At any distance at which you feel truly confident shooting at night, glow-in-the-dark sights will serve you no better than will ordinary, black (invisible at night) sights.
> If you can see your night sights, you can't see your target as well as you should. The sight glow interferes with seeing a target in the dark. Further, if it's so dark that you can't see your target, you shouldn't shoot.
> After the appropriate practice time, your "muscle memory" should allow you to place quite accurate hits on a target that's seven yards away without using your sights at all. In the dark, shooting at distances past seven yards is more a "crap shoot" than it is an exercise in marksmanship.
> No gadget, including night sights, will remove from you the necessity of putting in lots of dry-fire and shooting practice. If you practice as you should, and as much as you should, you will find that you don't need glow-in-the-dark sights.


Steve, this is exactly my thoughts also. Night sights will not illuminate your target.


----------



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

True but a tactical hand held or rail mounted light will illuminate your target & then the night sites will give you an advantage. I'll keep mine. :mrgreen:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Well I agree to a point that in most situations you should know who you are ventilating but there are situations were I'd shoot. That glowing front sight will be a real comfort at three AM if some slime bag comes a calling uninvited bent on bad deeds.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I never disagree with Steve M1911A1 he knows too much :mrgreen:

But I'm old and night sights are a must for me day / twilight / night.

They just help my old eyes. :anim_lol:

Best in the dark for me are crimson trace laser grips.

:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

dondavis3 said:


> I never disagree with Steve M1911A1 he knows too much :mrgreen:
> But I'm old and night sights are a must for me day / twilight / night.
> They just help my old eyes...


Oh...Well...OK, since you insist upon keeping your eyes open when you're shooting.
I don't. The muzzle flash tends to make my photo-gray glasses dark anyway. (See avatar photo, above.)
 :smt083


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Oh...Well...OK, since you insist upon keeping your eyes open when you're shooting.
> I don't. The muzzle flash tends to make my photo-gray glasses dark anyway. (See avatar photo, above.)
> :smt083


You a funny man Steve! Happy Holidays!
Eli :smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I agree Steve :smt082

Merry Christmas. 

:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And to the two of you, also.


----------

